# Any Old Citizen Aqualand owners ?



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello,

this is a watch I bought for Xmas in 1986 nearly 22 years ago.
(It was very expensive as I was student...)
Changed the rubber band 3 times, try a shark band, or even a military australia airborne (kept it). But this is the official Aqualand steel band Citizen I bought in 1996.
The depthmeter function is still working great.
IMHO the Aqualand was an excellent designed watch. A classic.

Who still got an Aqualand and even wear them ?

This is mine:


















cheers
Nemo


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a great watch - a true classic. I'm always on the lookout for these old ones. I didn't know it came with a bracelet. I've always only seen the rubber ND Limits strap.

:-!:-!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the same watch. I got it when I was in the Marines I had a two tone version and I traded a Sgt that had bought the all stainless in Saudi sometime around the first Gulf War. So Ive had it since 1996. I also have the bracelet but mine is all stainless steel. Its a cool watch, I wanted one because while in boot camp one of my drill instructors wore one.

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## AAP (Sep 10, 2007)

2500M_Sub said:


> I have the same watch. I got it when I was in the Marines I had a two tone version and I traded a Sgt that had bought the all stainless in Saudi sometime around the first Gulf War. So Ive had it since 1996. I also have the bracelet but mine is all stainless steel. Its a cool watch, I wanted one because while in boot camp one of my drill instructors wore one.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Ren


That's a hell of a collection, Ren!


----------



## RedBaronF2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

I've got an "Aqualand Depth Meter" from the late '90s that has served me well. The original rubber strap has long since dry-rotted away. I now have it on a Zulu and wear this watch still. It went on over 100 dives with me throughout Florida and the Caribbean. 

My only complaint is that the battery dies quickly when using the depth meter function. I had to carry batteries with me on dive trips.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

AAP said:


> That's a hell of a collection, Ren!


Thanks :-!


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

I wear mine and I am sure I have paid more than the cost of two new Aqualands over the years to have batteries changed, have it pressure tested and have it overhauled. It was my first real divewatch (or real watch of any kind, to be frank). All other watches before it were fodder for the garbage can in my opinion.

It has seen at least three rubber straps and three velcro straps come & go. I also considered it mighty expensive back in the day. I think I paid either $270 or $370 for it back around 1987. A hefty sum for me at that time.

My Aqualand is the source of my disease, so I blame it for all watches that have come after it.










She is the real McCoy! :-! I love it and will never part with it.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh yeah great watch I wear it once in a while.


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

nemo I love it|>


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

Love my aqualand II


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Bought this one from off one of my instructors the week I graduated from dive school in '93:










I have a fistful of other A'lands, but this one is still my fav :-!


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I certainly qualify for the old part of your question but, alas, no Aqualand.


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

I still have my "2 tone" Aqualand from around 95/96. I used to wear it on your 2 tone bracelet, among others, now it's on a 2 piece black Nato. It looks better than ever, all business.:-! I still wear it on weekends in the water and it joins me on every vacation. In fact I had it on just a few hours ago, before changing for something a bit more elegant. The recessed crystal really works to protect it from harm.
Regards,


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

I second WillieBoy on the maturity issue but I am suprised by Ren's comment. When I was in PI all I was allowed to do was look straight ahead and speak when spoken to. My DI's could have been wearing kilts for all I knew.LOL

Very classy and classic Citizen by the way.

paul


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen for all these answers !
You make my day !

It seems all we "aqualanders" get the virus from that very radical designed big watch.

Even if it's heavy and chunky I had even spotted one on the tiny arms of beautiful elegant italian girl in Firenze circa 1990... hey it was even a fashion toy ! :roll:

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, I don't remember for sure the year I bought mine its a 2 tone I know i got it from the citizen sales rep at my store I'm pretty sure I payed 125.00 for it. I already had it when i married my second wife so at least 18yrs ago. I later ordered the bracelet for it which I still have but its pretty beat up now and I usually wear it on a grey zulu. It was the second good dive watch I bought, the first was a Seiko I bought in Hong Kong in 1981. Its been a great watch over the years and on a lot of dives, havn't had to replace the batterys very often either.

take it easy
cricketdave


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

dbluefish said:


> I second WillieBoy on the maturity issue but I am suprised by Ren's comment. When I was in PI all I was allowed to do was look straight ahead and speak when spoken to. My DI's could have been wearing kilts for all I knew.LOL
> 
> Very classy and classic Citizen by the way.
> 
> paul


 Oh man I used to get in so much trouble online as they call it. I made plenty of trips to the quarterdeck and got some extra firewatch out of it to boot! You couldnt help but notice the watch, the guy was a buck 20 and the watch took up his whole wrist!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL!
I need a translation. 
"Buck 20" for example...:think:

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

Nemo said:


> LOL!
> I need a translation.
> "Buck 20" for example...:think:
> 
> ...


Dear Nemo,

While I am not one of* U*ncle *S*am's *M*isguided *C*hildren, I will do my best...

*Buck 20* = 120lbs, easy one.

*Fire Watch* = Essentially guard duty w/o the firearm. We did similar duty in AF basic training. We got a helmet or helmet liner (I think), a pistol belt sans pistol and a flashlight. You challenged whomever came to the barracks door and you walked the floor every hour, on the hour, like the old vigils of Rome, ensuring fire does not break out & if so, you sound the alarm. Our group was housed in barracks built during WWII and we had to physically inspect every electrical outlet and light switch. BTW, Vigils - The original firefighters and the source of the term "vigilant." Also there is almost no experience as terrifying and simultaneously satisfying as having a TI (USAF called them Technical Instructors) come to your barracks door, refuse to present proper ID, etc and then try to bully you (i.e. screaming profanities and threats of physical abuse) into allowing them entry as you stand your ground and keep refusing them while stating you need proper ID, etc. I learned this when I pulled fire watch over another flight (USAF version of a platoon) of brand new recruits and their TI came back around 3AM due to a medical emergency in a recruits family. He was in a hurry and wanted in, I refused him. He got rather angry (which doesn't properly describe his demeanor). I stuck to my post orders and refused him entry. He finally went through the proper routine & I relented, allowed him entry and expected to be torn up, but he was OK with it and assured me that, in fact, I would not be send so back in training that my mother would have labor pains. ;-)

*Quarterdeck* = I should know more as the son of a Navy man, but I was an Air Dog...sorry. Sounds like a punishment area, like being sent to the Quad for various drills and calisthenics. I am sure there are no shortage of fine Marines here who can do better service at describing the Quarterdeck (from personal experience, no doubt). Which raises a question..._Any Marines here who did NOT earn a trip to the Quarterdeck???_

*Online* = _Not the internet._ I interpret this as "being in formation." When you should be "eyes front." Looking side to side or eyeballing the DI or perhaps the rogue female moving in your AO is bad ju-ju and instantly punishable. I speak from the bad experience of eyeballing a near-by young female while in formation, who I had the serious displeasure of learning was the instructor's daughter. Whether she was or not, I was run sufficiently (in the Texas heat) as to correct my attitude & leave just enough energy to stand at attention and stare at the head in front of me. _Lesson Learned._

So, if the Devil Dogs will now come 'round, sniff my definitions & correct them, you will be able to understand the entire post.

Sincerely,
DJ the Air Dog


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

You did a great job, the quarter deck is a punishment area in the squad bay. We also got instruction their on occasion but mostly for punishment. Also I will clarify online, in the squad bay there were two lines on either side of the squad bay and online meant you were at attention standing online, so not really in formation exactly. At this time the DI would come to each recruit and just berate them, I of course found this amusing and got caught laughing many times! It was worth the punishment those DI's would say some hilarious things to us. :-! 

Best regards,

Ren


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

2500M_Sub said:


> Also I will clarify online, in the squad bay there were two lines on either side of the squad bay and online meant you were at attention standing online, so not really in formation exactly.


I believe we called that the inspection line in our barracks. It was used to align all the foot lockers and bunks, and we stood at that line during inspections.

Yeah...I got busted for laughing while others were being chewed up. Sometimes you just couldn't help it between what the TI would say and the stupid response a recruit would utter.

"Don't be first or last; the fastest or the slowest; the smartest or the dumbest; the tallest or the shortest; the fattest or the thinnest. When you arrive, don't have the shortest hair or the longest. Be in the middle. All the others provide you with cover."


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Dear DJ,
thank you for your very well written and entertaining explanation :-!

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

Nemo said:


> Dear DJ,
> thank you for your very well written and entertaining explanation :-!
> 
> Cheers
> Nemo


You are welcome.

I did what I could with my limited _AirDale_ knowledge of the Corps which I learned (whether I wanted to or not) from my uncle--retired GySgt, my EMS Capt--who was a USMCR Colonel, and from our new Inspector--who is a retired MGySgt. I am, in fact, surrounded by Marines...which is apparently how they like it. :roll:

I do have the advantage that if anything is found broken, they immediately look for a Marine. ;-)


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I know this is an older thread, but the subject matter is relevant so I hope it's ok to post here.

I don't consider myself a collector per se; although there are some themes/watches that strike my fancy more than others.

Lately I've been questioning my desire to acquire some watches. For a years I wore a Citizen Aqualand. Recently I started to wear it again, and stockae92's review and excellent had gotten me thinking about the line again. I find myself looking at new and older aqualands.

My only hesitation in plunging into these again (ha. sorry) is that parts are increasingly difficult/impossible to find for the older C02xxs.

Should I throw caution in the wind and start (again) anyway? Too late, I've already got one on the way; but before I go too crazy, should I be prudent and stick to the newer ones? I'm not a diver/military at all so I don't even have any excuses for getting these.

I know obsolescence is (for most part) built into any ana-digi, esp with Citizen. I'm just afraid of eventually ending up with a bunch of non-functional Aqualands...if I stick to newer ones I may get some more years out of them. But I like both the old and newer ones-

Any thoughts? 

Thanks,
wemedge


----------



## jpilot (Oct 1, 2007)

as much as the used market has gone down, get yourself a couple of good aqualands, old and new, and don't sweat the small stuff if one goes south.
I have 5 aqualands and they are all awesome.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

AAP said:


> That's a hell of a collection, Ren!


Ditto that 100%... wowza!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Ditto that 100%... wowza!


Unfortunately for my wallet my collection has grown some what since that post and still have 2 at the spa :-(.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## scbo (Jan 22, 2008)

I have had mine since the early 80's I think it was the first year the came out. this thing is a work horse I have been through several bands and like someone said it eats batteries. everytime it needs a replacement I send it out to be pressure tested. still runs great I even bought 2 other aqualands different models of course.I wish CITIZEN would make a watch similar to it' anolog 'digital and eco-drive with the classic dive look. I would buy one in a second.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

scbo said:


> ...I wish CITIZEN would make a watch similar to it' anolog 'digital and eco-drive with the classic dive look. I would buy one in a second.


Ditto.
cheers,
wemedge


----------



## jadamo (Aug 7, 2006)

i had the same one--gave it to my best man whom i introduced to diving in college--after my open water training, i refilled the tank and brought it home--he swam around the bottom of the school pool for about an hour--fascinatedwith breathing underwater
john


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Currently using this one.......










That was yesterday. It appears to be consistently off the Cochran by .2 of a metre. It reads excellently underwater and oddly enough i was diving with guys using the digital citizen aqualands (old and new models, how about that...) and they all stated that theirs are no-where near as user friendly or legible as this one! The only guy that liked his better was the French chap with the 20th anniversary model, admittedly it was very legible, i just don't like the design.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

I love mine and still in the rotation on beach days and bumming around days... 20 years old and reconditioned once...










A classic. (I would Like the bracelet but haven't been able to find one.)

Bill


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

I love my JP2000, this is mine in Spain beach...
Love the summer & Citizen
















Enjoy!

Adan


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

wow wow.........:-!


----------



## cmax (Dec 3, 2008)

Another spanish aqualand...


----------



## Patstarrx (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok so its not old... :rodekaart


----------



## Andre Christiansen (Jun 18, 2006)

This is my second one. The first one got lost along the way sometime in the 90`s :-x:-x. I just had to get another one, so I bought this gen 2 last year :-!


----------



## chris grier (Mar 20, 2009)

You know , if you look at it from an angle, it kinda looks like a poor man's ploprof!


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Are the Aqualands made in a lightweight titanium version?


----------



## bigflax925 (Feb 13, 2006)

sml said:


> Are the Aqualands made in a lightweight titanium version?


I believe the first generation Aqualand was available in a black and gold Ti accented version, as well as a Duplex model later.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Finally adding mine to the mix, duplex, Classic II and the original-apologies for poor pic:









wemedge


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

My Aqualand in its natural environment...


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

Fantastic shots Friends ... gotta love those older Aqualand watches. I got into Seiko's in the early '80's (6309-7049 to be exact), and it was my only watch until five years ago.

I just picked up a 20th Anniversary the other day ... what a terrific piece! :-! I'm still feeding it daylight, and hope to get her properly wet soon.

Boy, that doesn't sound right, but you know what I mean ... :-d

While I'm at it, could someone tell me the size I need for a NATO or Zulu? I think the lug width is about 26-27mm ... where does one find a mil-strap that wide??

Anywho, I'll share a few pics of this fantastic timepiece ....

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Just had a look at mine and it looks like about 26mm. But with the semi-hooded lugs a 24mm nylon should look OK. I can't recall ever seeing a 26mm nylon strap, but you might want to check with the guys who sell aftermarket straps for Panerais.


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Nalu ... hadn't thought to check there. Those Panny's take seriously wide straps ... surely someone has used / seen a NATO/Zulu that size.

I'm off to check shortly ... thank you again! :-!

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's mine. I bought it in 1996. The one shot shows an astounding depth of 10ft! It's from the dive-pool at my local pool:-d, whose depth is 10ft, BTW! A nice, tough watch.


----------



## fusee-so (Mar 10, 2007)

This one was a gift from my wife in 1993 when we first started diving. It is still mint after numerous dives and vacations on the beach. A while back, I read somewhere someone was able to replace the rubber seals and pressure test the watch for alot less than Citizen charged. The cost of their overhaul would yield a new dive watch in some cases. Does anyone know who might do this?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

_haven't worn this in some time |>_


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice thread. I obsessed over that very watch when I was in college, but never owned one. I have never seen one on a bracelet. Thanks for the pics. :-!


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

i am thinking of buying a true blue 1st gen aqualand.

what are the characteristics i should look out for to ensure i got the real mccoy?


anyone having problems with the lcd? that is my biggest fear...


:thanks


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

kohym said:


> i am thinking of buying a true blue 1st gen aqualand.
> 
> what are the characteristics i should look out for to ensure i got the real mccoy?
> 
> ...


Hi, zero problem with the LCD or the functions or the watch case...
My main consern was the rubber band which hardly could pass the 20 monthes before to chip and brake.

cheers
Nemo

PS here are some pictures with my 10 years old Waterborne australian band... very solid and very confortable to wear.


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

Nemo said:


> Hi, zero problem with the LCD or the functions or the watch case...
> My main consern was the rubber band which hardly could pass the 20 monthes before to chip and brake.
> 
> cheers
> ...


Nice watch!:-!

I read your signature that this is a 1986 model. Do you have a casback pic and also a pic of the dial to show what is written at 6 oclock?

Just need some guidance so that i can compare to the piece in the shop i am thinkin of buyin.

:thanks


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

looks like the most obvious difference between new Aqualand and the older ones is that the new one has a lume above the lcd and the old ones do not?


----------



## TLgdeL (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's a shot of the caseback on my old C023, and you're correct in that the re-issued models have lume above the lcd screen where as the older one's don't










I don't have a good enough picture of the dial at 6'oclock. I'll take better one's tomorrow


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for taking the trouble bro! appreciate your kind inputs :-!:thanks


----------



## dmb2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey motivator,

What is the watch on the top right in this photo? I like the sawtooth bezel and case shape?

And I also made many a trip to the quarterdeck in my time. There were just too many people in my platoon who needed some extra G2 in their brain housing group. I swear every DI must be a comedian, because I always found their banter hilarious.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Thers's one on the sales forum right now for $140 obo...seems like a good deal!


----------



## TLgdeL (Sep 20, 2008)

Shhhhhh....I'm thinking about pulling it. I'm just so in love with it!


----------



## TLgdeL (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a zodiac super sea wolf if I'm not mistaken. Made in the 70's I believe, and are now discontinued.


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am both old and own a Citizen Aqualand.

Bought this one new in the late 80s. Was my everyday watch for many years. What a dive watch should look like IMHO. Ill never wear another watch as many hour as I have worn this one. Used to be accused of wearing a grandfathers clock on my wrist as it was considered so huge, a laugh today.










Its on a black Kevlar strap with gold/brass buckle now since the above pic and looks even better.
I still wear it every other day to the Gym.

I have an original bracelet in good shape for it also but the gold trim is highly worn. Could be polished out to all silver and probably look pretty good but not on a black watch.










BTW, LCD is still sharp as you can see, lume is pretty good also but not long lasting.


----------



## Big0range (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got one in dire need of service; I haven't had it running in a few years. Received for Christmas in (I think) 1993.


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

any idea if the Aqualand movt is jeweled?

:thanks


----------



## TLgdeL (Sep 20, 2008)

And to think I was trying to sell her. I'm in love again

(Original bracelet from max2, THANKS AGAIN!!!)


----------



## boredpickingnames (Oct 18, 2009)

Afternoon

I have a 2 tone aqualand 1 which I'm considering selling, it needs a battery and a new strap as the original rubber strap perished. Could anyone tell me what they think one in good condition is worth. If its not a lot then I might get a strap and keep it.

Regards

Dan


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

boredpickingnames said:


> Afternoon
> 
> I have a 2 tone aqualand 1 which I'm considering selling, it needs a battery and a new strap as the original rubber strap perished. Could anyone tell me what they think one in good condition is worth. If its not a lot then I might get a strap and keep it.
> 
> ...


They generally sell in the $100 range for a model in good condition, though you'll occasionally see mint examples selling at $150 or more. I'd recommend fixing it up and keeping it.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Added 2 more since I responded so since the thread is still kicking around, here are my Aqualands.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Am I wrong or are there few AQUALAND I size variations...? 
Sometimes it seems BIG, sometimes really small.. :think:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Citizen should stick an Eco-drive in this...I'm searching for a new JP2000 on the bay.


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

cuica said:


> Citizen should stick an Eco-drive in this...I'm searching for a new JP2000 on the bay.


The Aqualand JP2000 with Eco-Drive movement - that would be just awesome. I often thought I'd really want this.

Anyways, here's my Analog Aqualand:










Great watch!

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

I had exactly the same watch.. I loved it but then again after years of diving - bezel went rattling. And it was looking smallish on my 8" wrist. Now I hate myself selling it..


----------



## cadd96 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am. I have one with a modified dial.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=318759


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi folks, long time no aqualand see. Here you go:










Aqualand 20th Anniversary GTG with veteran Seikos










Cheers,


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Honestly one of my very favorite watches! Bought mine from TLgdeL (thanks gerry for the heads up!) and its one and wont leave the bracelet Max2 gave Gerry (thanks Max2!) :-d

Not going to leave my possession, ever. b-)


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Mine without her steelband and with her 10 year old Waterborn Australia 24mm band !:-!


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

polaco23 said:


> Honestly one of my very favorite watches! Bought mine from TLgdeL (thanks gerry for the heads up!) and its one and wont leave the bracelet Max2 gave Gerry (thanks Max2!) :-d
> 
> Not going to leave my possession, ever. b-)


Wow, that bracelet really gets around. :-! Went all around the world with me, glad it cant talk!!!!!!

That watch and combo looks great!!!!! Might have bought it myself if I had seen it for sale.

I still wear my Aqualand 3-4 times a week even though I have lots of other watches. On a Kevlar strap now.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

max2 said:


> Wow, that bracelet really gets around. :-! Went all around the world with me, glad it cant talk!!!!!!
> 
> That watch and combo looks great!!!!! Might have bought it myself if I had seen it for sale.
> 
> I still wear my Aqualand 3-4 times a week even though I have lots of other watches. On a Kevlar strap now.


Max2, please do tell where you took it, would make it more meaningful to me (im a really souvenierish kinda guy) and i too wear mine at least 3 days out of the week, even though i have more expensive watches waiting their turn. :-d


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Carl.1 said:


> Currently using this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Have been looking for one of this for sometime and have not been able to find one, I own both the round and the haf circle 20th, the duplex aqualand II JP1010 and the classic JP2000 all with rubber straps, Nato straps in the box waiting for the rubber to fall apart ;-) 
Your watch is my dreamwatch and I hope i can find one someday to complete the collection.

Cheers!

St Moritz Momentum Nereos- on it's way
Seiko SLD005P- on it's way
Citizen Hyper Aqualand- Next month
Citizen Aqualand AL0000-04E- looking for it


----------



## Johnny J (May 6, 2006)

Great shot. I have the same watch. Actually won it in a drawing at the local jewelry store. Retired it from diving a few years ago when I got a Doxa. Years ago, the first strap broke in the shower when I was rinsing it while on a Bonaire diving trip and got a replacement with the ND in meters. After the last battery change, it read 10% deeper than the computer. Never could get the jewelers to explain that.


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

diaboliq said:


> I had exactly the same watch.. I loved it but then again after years of diving - bezel went rattling. And it was looking smallish on my 8" wrist. Now I hate myself selling it..


This watch drives me mad, shame I still don't own one, while the CO23 is the first and most exotic classic aqualand design, the AL0000 has something that is very hard to describe, It is the first watch ever made with an eletronic depth sensor and a analogic depth display( correct me if mistaken) it is certainly one of a kind, every time I see it, I feel I should get one!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

sml said:


> Are the Aqualands made in a lightweight titanium version?


I have seen the Aqualand II duplex and the 20th aniversary in Titaniun versions.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> Honestly one of my very favorite watches! Bought mine from TLgdeL (thanks gerry for the heads up!) and its one and wont leave the bracelet Max2 gave Gerry (thanks Max2!) :-d
> 
> Not going to leave my possession, ever. b-)


I am the guy who despises two-tone watches with a volcanic passion. But the Aqualand manages to look awesome regardless :-! I guess there is an exception to every rule.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahriman4891 said:


> I am the guy who despises two-tone watches with a volcanic passion. But the Aqualand manages to look awesome regardless :-! I guess there is an exception to every rule.


funny, i hate two tone watches, and i also hate ani-digi watches! :-d

this one can pull it off. It is honestly in my top 5 watches i own. get lots of compliments from people saying they dont like those types of watches, but love mine. :-!


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Heh, I also hate 2 tone watches. Guess it was the black and gold that did it.

Polaco- sent you a PM.


----------



## Grommet (Mar 13, 2010)

hazmatman said:


> I wear mine and I am sure I have paid more than the cost of two new Aqualands over the years to have batteries changed, have it pressure tested and have it overhauled. It was my first real divewatch (or real watch of any kind, to be frank). All other watches before it were fodder for the garbage can in my opinion.
> 
> It has seen at least three rubber straps and three velcro straps come & go. I also considered it mighty expensive back in the day. I think I paid either $270 or $370 for it back around 1987. A hefty sum for me at that time.
> 
> ...


|>What a beauty Had the same one as my first dive watch, gold detailing and rubber strap (first ever decent watch) Still kicking myself for losing it.

It was well over 10 yrs old when bought it(from my 1st dive instructor) paid silly money for it but was a brilliant watch. Sadly it did start glitching out after a while, Got it checked out by Citizen who reckoned the chip/mother board was KO'd. The qouted repair bill was way too much for me at that time:-(.

Left it in the back of my cupboard for more than a year and eventually gave it to a buddy, who wanted to buy it, for no charge(cause i thought it was f'd) After he changed the battery it worked again!:-!


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

always nice to see....


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

The Classic is still running as well but i have to change the batteries ; was actually my first dive watch i bought when i was still in the Marines , and when i started diving i used it a lot , especially during some (dry) caisson work


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nemo said:


> Mine without her steelband and with her 10 year old Waterborn Australia 24mm band !:-!


Wonderfull...........:-!
This is mine........just arrived one week ago........;-):-!


----------



## JohnC (Jun 27, 2006)

I have and regularly dive with the reissue. They are truly a tool watch of the highest order. With digital Day/date, 12/24hr time, Seconds, alarm, chronograph, dive log memory, depth alarm, rate of accent alarm and elapse time. Not to forget its truly classic dive watch look with those big lum indices and big orange minute hand, all under one bezel! 

I put mine on Jurgen's Monster mesh and wear in everywhere! Dress or casual I done give a rip, it's my dive watch!

P.S. These watches were issued to the Royal Australian Clearance divers as well as used by many US Navy Seals and Salvage divers.


----------



## astur64 (Apr 30, 2009)

aqualand gold...


----------



## snoopy.com (Apr 15, 2008)

Dear all,
I just wondering...
Is the original version (C023, right?) more sought-after or the reissue JP2000?
How much a C023 NOS could be? (If there's a NOS for sale)
Sorry for noob questions.
Cheers...


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

desirable, i dont know. for me id much rather have the original version, since the re-edition isnt much different apart from the caseback. Never seen a "NOS" one, but decent shape CO23's go for around $160-210ish on rubber. Very cheap since it has so many functions, a depth gauge, and is plain badass. b-)



snoopy.com said:


> Dear all,
> I just wondering...
> Is the original version (C023, right?) more sought-after or the reissue JP2000?
> How much a C023 NOS could be? (If there's a NOS for sale)
> ...


----------



## snoopy.com (Apr 15, 2008)

I see. Thanks for the reply.
Any website that I can learn more about the differences between C020, C021, C023, C026, C027, C029?
Sorry if similar question was asked before.



polaco23 said:


> desirable, i dont know. for me id much rather have the original version, since the re-edition isnt much different apart from the caseback. Never seen a "NOS" one, but decent shape CO23's go for around $160-210ish on rubber. Very cheap since it has so many functions, a depth gauge, and is plain badass. b-)


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Great stuff... thanks for posting.



erdem said:


> Hi folks, long time no aqualand see. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Great stuff... thanks for posting. Seikos are really something.



erdem said:


> Hi folks, long time no aqualand see. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your comments, Citizen and Seikos are the best affordable diver's wathes IMHO. In the meantime, I purchased a couple of PVD aqualand classics, one titanium and one SS, and a Seiko with analog depthmeter (yeah, the model with a dozen hands on its subdials) I don't have any real photos yet, since the watches are with my nephew in the US  Can't wait to hold them in my hands.

Cheers,


----------



## Ghostdancer (Feb 8, 2007)

Nemo, I have the twin to your watch and bracelet. Just got it back from service at Citizen and keep thinking that I should get it into my rotation, but there are watches I like better that round out what I wear. It was my first "expensive" diver when I got it and it is one solid, useful watch.


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)

I still have my 1st generation Aqualand. btw - back during the Exxon Valdez incident, I was on a skiing trip with a bunch of mates and one was a diver from the Cousteau Society team and he noticed my Aqualand - said that they were standard issue on the Calypso.


----------



## snailfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Since this is the thread that re-sparked my passion for these watches, here are a few shots of my recent acquisition. Has been on my wrist quite a bit lately.


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

erdem said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments, Citizen and Seikos are the best affordable diver's wathes IMHO. In the meantime, I purchased a couple of PVD aqualand classics, one titanium and one SS, and a Seiko with analog depthmeter (yeah, the model with a dozen hands on its subdials) I don't have any real photos yet, since the watches are with my nephew in the US  Can't wait to hold them in my hands.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey what's up? If you don't mind sharing, where did you find the Seiko? I own one and have been looking everywhere for a second one but could not find, I knew there was one on ebay for 1K.
I have got a few Aqualands all with depth gauges, one Seiko SLD005P and one NEREOS which is virtualy same as Aqualand JP1010.

Cheers,
Fabio


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Fabio,

I bought the SLD005 from a member of the forum that specializes exclusively on Seikos and Citizens and that recently moved to another server (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to write its name here). Got it for 500 USD  I regularly check the sales forums here and on that other forum, the Ebay, and search Google for watches on sale (the search leads to one forum or the other invariably).

Thanks for your interest and good luck.
Erdem


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

erdem said:


> Hi Fabio,
> 
> I bought the SLD005 from a member of the forum that specializes exclusively on Seikos and Citizens and that recently moved to another server (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to write its name here). Got it for 500 USD  I regularly check the sales forums here and on that other forum, the Ebay, and search Google for watches on sale (the search leads to one forum or the other invariably).
> 
> ...


Hi Erdem,

You have got a good deal indeed, post photos when you get the watch, I will try and share mines soon.

Cheers,
Fabio


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice story!

I have two Aqualands by now, and I think both are just great watches:










The left one took a lot of abuse last summer while I was sampling rocks in northern Sweden. The left one is a couple of months old and my most exact watch: It only gained 1.5 - 2 (or so) seconds in almost 4 months. Great!



scottown said:


> I still have my 1st generation Aqualand. btw - back during the Exxon Valdez incident, I was on a skiing trip with a bunch of mates and one was a diver from the Cousteau Society team and he noticed my Aqualand - said that they were standard issue on the Calypso.


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

swingkid said:


> Nice story!
> 
> I have two Aqualands by now, and I think both are just great watches:
> 
> ...


Hi What's up?

Where did you get the left one, I havew been researshing for one for some time but could not find (new)

Cheers,
Fabio

Aqualand JP2000
Aqualand JP1010
Aqualand JV0020
Aqualand JV0000
Momentum Nereos
Seiko SLD005P (Yeh, the 9 hands watch)


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Fabio Felix said:


> Hi What's up?
> 
> Where did you get the left one, I havew been researshing for one for some time but could not find (new)


I bought it used on Ebay. But I see them quite often new on Ebay!


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

swingkid said:


> I bought it used on Ebay. But I sew them quite often new on Ebay!


Thanks

Fabio


----------



## kulp01 (Oct 24, 2007)

My Aqualand was my first "quality" watch purchase when I started making a little money. I rotate it on the wrist regularly and just love it.
Chris


----------



## Gabriele (May 19, 2010)

Hallo, my name is Gabriele (male) I subscribed this forum because I need help.
I own a classic citizen Aqualand I ('90), unfortunately last year the watch stopped working during a dive o|.
Well no one is able to repair it because Citizen Japan doesn't supply spare parts for this watch.
I bought a similar one in a famous bidding site, to use it as a replacement of some part.
The wark is done here in Italy by a clockmaker (quite expert I think) after the pressure test (dry, positive results) I made a dive with my Suunto D6 (WOW!) and the Aqualand as buddy.
Well, just before I entered salt water (the dive was in mediterranean sea) the digital display of the Aqualand disappears, after few secondds also the arms of the watch stop operating. 
Now, I ask you if you know a way to came out from this nightmare, I'm really attached to this watch. But I have no chance to rise again it 
:thanks
Gabriele


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

I have an old Aqualand I purchased after my first WestPac in 1987. Picked it up at the Navy Exchange in San Diego, CA at 32nd Street Naval Station. I believe I paid 265.00 for it. I still wear it every day. It's been with me diving in San Diego, Hurghada Egypt, Montego Bay, Dominica, St. Thomas- you get the picture. LOVE this watch.

I actually flooded it once- guess I forgot to fully screw down the crown- and I just took the back off and put it in a Tupperware container with some desicant for about a week. That was 14 years ago... This thing is better than a Timex!

I don't have pictures but saw in a post above where someone was asking what is on the face at the 6-o'clock position. Mine has: P-JAPAN-P C020-085661 KA. On the back I have C023-088051 Y and what I believe is a serial number (?) 7101332

Chad


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

tjchad said:


> I have an old Aqualand I purchased after my first WestPac in 1987. Picked it up at the Navy Exchange in San Diego, CA at 32nd Street Naval Station. I believe I paid 265.00 for it. I still wear it every day. It's been with me diving in San Diego, Hurghada Egypt, Montego Bay, Dominica, St. Thomas- you get the picture. LOVE this watch.
> 
> I actually flooded it once- guess I forgot to fully screw down the crown- and I just took the back off and put it in a Tupperware container with some desicant for about a week. That was 14 years ago... This thing is better than a Timex!
> 
> ...


Thank you Chad for sharing your experience.

Those watches are now legend !
Heck I even saw one at the arm of a girl, a model in Florence, Italy.
Our good old Aqualands are part of the Pop Culture now and a fashion accessory. From Navy Seals to Top Models... not a lot of watches got that success :-!

Cheers
Nemo


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

I had mine pressure tested a few years back and the jeweler (an authorized Citizen servicer) put a non-stainless screw in the back and it corroded. I "worried" it out when I next had to change the batteries but am now missing a screw for the back. Any ideas where these can be purchased?

Chad


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

tjchad said:


> I had mine pressure tested a few years back and the jeweler (an authorized Citizen servicer) put a non-stainless screw in the back and it corroded. I "worried" it out when I next had to change the batteries but am now missing a screw for the back. Any ideas where these can be purchased?
> 
> Chad


Got exactly the same story twenty years ago...
Lost a screw. Been replaced by one which rusted...

I was obliged to order one screw to Citizen.
So, I don't see another solution... unless you got a spared Aqualand.

cheers
Nemo


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't really shopped around yet- I haven't been diving in years so haven't worried so much about it.

I've had TONS of people offer to buy the watch right off my wrist so many times but this beast has too much sentimental value to it. My wife has tried buying me "more stylish" watches but gave up trying to change me quite some time ago...


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

I just talked to Citizen headquarters here in the US and the screws are still avaialble for $2.20! Part number is 399-3178. Thanks for giving the push Nemo!

Chad


----------



## i3rfnp3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Look what came in the mail today! My third Aqualand! I now have 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation Aqualand, and I got them backwards! hehe! The one on the bracelet (can't remember the serialnumber) I got when I was in highschool back in '98. The AL0004-03W I got in March, and now the JP2000-08E.

The only one I'm missing now is the Aquamount JP3020..:roll:


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

What means all those numbers on the back ?










On a Casio I can identify the module number and the watch model but here... there is a lot of information.


----------



## tjchad (Jun 3, 2010)

Nemo, I found this at the Citizen site for the US:

http://www.citizenwatch.com/Technical/English/Service/part_ordering.pdf


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

tjchad said:


> Nemo, I found this at the Citizen site for the US:
> 
> http://www.citizenwatch.com/Technical/English/Service/part_ordering.pdf


Excellent ! Thank you !:-!


----------



## Gabriele (May 19, 2010)

gabriele said:


> hallo, my name is gabriele (male) i subscribed this forum because i need help.
> I own a classic citizen aqualand i ('90), unfortunately last year the watch stopped working during a dive o|.
> Well no one is able to repair it because citizen japan doesn't supply spare parts for this watch.
> I bought a similar one in a famous bidding site, to use it as a replacement of some part.
> ...


up!!
Plz


----------



## ranx2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

My third Aqualand !!!


----------



## max2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Now on a kevlar strap.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

finally got mine. the 20th anniversary meets the CO23. :-!


----------



## casioman74 (Apr 16, 2010)

what a beauty wow great catch..enjoy in great health......


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

I was just made aware of this thread by another WUS member.

This is great! Some really nice old Aqualands out there!

My 22 year old Aqualand. Bought it in 1988 and while I've not dove in the last 5 years, it was heavily used on thousands of dives.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm jumped in guysssss :-!:-!
a big pic at the end..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)

Gen 2, have it for 5 years now, first batterie change after 5 years.










Greetings, [email protected].


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

My God I really want one of these... I'm planning buying one for Christmas as a gift to myself. Do you know what are usually the prices for used C023? I wanted to know if buying used is an option or not. Thank you


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

another one for me.. now i've got the most wanted.... ;-)


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> another one for me.. now i've got the most wanted.... ;-)


Gorgeous!! May I ask how much? Is it new?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

about 200 EU bought second hands... ;-)


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder what are the differences between Promaster and Aqualand in Citizen?


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

ecalzo said:


> about 200 EU bought second hands... ;-)


You mention Euros so you're in Europe! I'm from Portugal! Where are you from? I was thinking of buying it new from superchrono at 225 euros. But then I will have to pay customs on it. Maybe in Christmas.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

shorinjikempo said:


> I wonder what are the differences between Promaster and Aqualand in Citizen?


"Citizen - Promaster" are all the diver made by citizen.... as eg:

Citizen Promaster NY0040, auto, 200M WR
Citizen Promaster NY0054, auto, 200M WR titanium
Citizen Promaster NY2300, auto, 200M WR
Citizen Promaster Ecodrive BJ8041-09E, ecodrive, 300M WR titanium

"Citizen Promaster Aqualand" are all the diver equipped with depth meter... as eg:

Citizen Promaster Aqualand, JP2000-08E (like mine) ,quartz 200M WR
Citizen Promaster Analog Aqualand, AL0004-03E ,quartz 200M WR
Citizen Promaster Aqualand Duplex, JP1040-09E, quartz 200M WR



Fox_Mulder_X said:


> You mention Euros so you're in Europe! I'm from Portugal! Where are you from? I was thinking of buying it new from superchrono at 225 euros. But then I will have to pay customs on it. Maybe in Christmas.


hi, mate.You're right , euros, i'm in italy.I found a better price for the one you're looking at... ;-)


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

max2 said:


> Now on a kevlar strap.


Max

I also have a black/gold Gen 1 Aqualand (stainless, not the Ti version)... I call it my "John Player's Special" (ode to grand Lotus racers and sports cars of my youth).  I love it on that Kevlar strap. Mine is still on its original Citizen strap. I'm considering a nice GasGasBones strap; I'd love to find a Rhino or Zulu with TiN coated buckles!


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

a classic diver watch. I had one years ago too


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Rick Stoehrer (Aug 2, 2011)

I am brand new to this board and only started seeking out things like this exactly BECAUSE of my citizen analog aqualand. I have had the watch going on 15 years now and love it. Recently though my depth pressure gauge became stuck at about 50 meters. I called Citizen but was told they no longer service the watch due to it's age.

I've grown very attached to the watch over 15 years and would like to see it fixed...I have no watch tinkering experience and was hoping that there might be a suggestion referring me to someone or some company that might be able to help?

...in the meantime, I'm sporting an orange "monster", which to be honest isn't all that big sitting next to my old green friend, ya know?

Thanks very much for whatever help you can offer!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Rick Stoehrer said:


> I am brand new to this board and only started seeking out things like this exactly BECAUSE of my citizen analog aqualand. I have had the watch going on 15 years now and love it. Recently though my depth pressure gauge became stuck at about 50 meters. I called Citizen but was told they no longer service the watch due to it's age.
> 
> I've grown very attached to the watch over 15 years and would like to see it fixed...I have no watch tinkering experience and was hoping that there might be a suggestion referring me to someone or some company that might be able to help?
> 
> ...


Welcome Rick. 
I know a watch repair in Paris who is capable of Miracles ! ...
He saved two of my watch.
Perharps a full reset would help ?


----------



## Rick Stoehrer (Aug 2, 2011)

Nemo said:


> Welcome Rick.
> I know a watch repair in Paris who is capable of Miracles ! ...
> He saved two of my watch.
> Perharps a full reset would help ?


i am open to any idea but am such a noob...what is a full reset? any info on repair is appreciated!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Rick Stoehrer said:


> i am open to any idea but am such a noob...what is a full reset? any info on repair is appreciated!


By removing all the three batteries and wait for a while for any volatile memory to be erased.


----------



## rhoadsfan11 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love mine. I'll be damned if I could find the bracket for it though. It seems to be rarer than gold.. Not even eBay has any


Nemo said:


> What means all those numbers on the back ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

"Up" for this thread. 

I'm seriously considering a Aqualand I JP2000-08E and would love to see more pics. Wrist shots welcome, comparison pics with seikos SKX series, Seamasters PO, Submariners wanted!!

|> thanks so much in advance


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

pk_diver said:


> "Up" for this thread.
> 
> I'm seriously considering a Aqualand I JP2000-08E and would love to see more pics. Wrist shots welcome, comparison pics with seikos SKX series, Seamasters PO, Submariners wanted!!
> 
> |> thanks so much in advance


Well, you have 8 pages of pics and wrist shots here! But, I understand - you can't have too many, so here's a couple more -


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm 24 but these were my fathers that he originally bought back when they were new, Now I own them.

They both have the metal bracelets but as I'm sure you guys know, the bracelets back in the day weren't the best.


----------



## Soepel (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, am new to this forum...

I have an original Citizen JP2000 that I have while being an army diver back in 1992. It served me great until this year. It needed new batteries but the best watch repair in Melbourne says they cannot unscrew the back plate because it has been worn out too much by previous battery changes. I have tried out some options myself to get the screws out but that didn't work as well. I am told you could have it send to the Citizen dealer to drill out the screws but it might just damage the watch itself at my risk.

Does anybody have any experience with that or other thoughts on how to approach this?

Citizen offers 50% discount on a new model to me as well but to be honest I do not really like them half as much as this JP2000.

If I cannot fix my current watch does anybody have a good tip on where to buy the same model but that reads in meters instead of feet?

Many thanks for responding!


----------



## swingkid (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Soepel: I can't really answer your questions about how to repair or save the old Aqualand, but you should know that the old Aqualand (the one you have) was re-issued by Citizen in the late 90's, It looks almost the same, but runs with just one battery, has a srew-on case back and slightlu different hour markers. If you google for JP2000 there should be plenty of pictures, so you can compare it to the old one.








Best,
Sebastian


----------



## Soepel (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi again,

I have used this forum so much lately it would only be fair to post an update of my final purchase. Like I said before in this forum I had my original Aqualand since my time with the Army Divers back in 1991. Used it a lot and enjoyed it very much. Yes, battery replacement cost me a lot of money but as it was my first serious watch I could not think of buying something else. I wore it everyday until early this year. That means 20 years guys!
This year the battery ran out again but the screws on the back were all worn out and no professional could get the case open again. I tried almost anything myself but in the end I had to start thinking of a replacement.
I used this forum a lot to find my new watch. It had to be a diver's again, preferably with a depth sensor because that feature really helped me a lot and gives it something special. I compared so many models in the last few months and there were certainly some good looking watches but in the end it always meant some functionality that I was used to was not available any more (like an alarm, depth sensor, analogue, price etc). It did not feel right.

So, guess what I ended up buying online... right the Citizen Aqualand JP2000-08E! :-d It is the revised version of the original from early 90's. I really love it, pictures are below, showing both, my old and new Aqualand. In there you can see the small differences (rounded edges, new text on the plate, bigger 4 o'clock screw, different back case, little bit smaller straps, full circle with lume). What I think is the best improvement is that all edges on the side and back are rounded instead of the straight corners on the original. It gives it a bit more modern look and feel. It works really well.

Now, I am thinking of getting one of those leather customised straps to use instead of the big rubber straps it came with it.

Up for another 20 years!
Here are some pictures:


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Again,

Here is my latest purchase, an "Old New Stock" Aqualand AL0004, I could not believe when Mark told me the watch was old new stock, I tought I would never find one...have been hunting one on the web for about 2 years....purchased last friday and contacted DHL on monday to see when I would get it, they said I should expect the watch to arrive tuesday, so after work on monday I went to the gym and dinner at the mall, but when I got back home was surprised to find the package waiting for me, how cool is that!? after opening the package I found that the watch was not functioning well, read the manual, tried to re-set it, nothing semeed to work, yesterday took it to this little watch shop down the road and had the baterry replaced, revived the beast instantly, all functions back to normal....the watch is spotless, not even a tiny scratch, the lume almost blinded me, it looks like it came out of the factory yesterday! I know what matters are photos, so here are some...apologies for the "Cenario" and image quality, I will post better ones in a few days....


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

How about some aquamounts?

The one in the middle arrived today (thanks *tothemax*). Solid as a rock.

Cheers,


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

x2 titanium PVD
x1 stainless PVD


----------



## tothemax (Jan 26, 2012)

Erdem, nice trio!

That's mine:


----------



## phil o (May 8, 2012)

Andre Christiansen said:


> This is my second one. The first one got lost along the way sometime in the 90`s :-x:-x. I just had to get another one, so I bought this gen 2 last year :-!


this is a watch i have wanted to buy for years,would love to put a nato strap on one...where did you get this?

anyone looking to get rid of one in here???


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Well, I have this clasic Aqualand:
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1372.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1380.jpg

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1372.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1380.jpg

And this old Aqualand of the 70's (P8200)
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1350.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1346.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1344.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1343.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u410/fabiodossantos77/DSCN1342.jpg


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

I have this classic Aqualand :














And this old Aqualand P8200 (70's) I used to dive when a Iwas In Air Force, and I love this Watch. He's been my friend for decades.


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot to post the pictures of the SLD005P, so here you go now. The SLD with the ti SBCP001, and the necessary aqualand treat 

Cheers,


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

With this new / old watch I REVIVE this thread!

Sold it to a friend, and just bought it back! I was a a foolish lass!


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome watches everyone!

Here's two of mine...

http://i.imgur.com/PojsU.jpg

I have a question: I've had the AY5024 for about a year (i bought it used), and ever since i got it the bezel has been really hard to turn. I've also noticed that the crystal is pushed in on one side, so that it is below the edge of the bezel on one place and above on the other. It is not much, but you can clearly feel it with your fingertips... Is it the crystal that is causing the bezel problem? And, can i easily fix it myself or do i need to get a new bezel and/or crystal?

(I know, the date and minutes are not in synch in the picture, but i had just got the AL0004 in the mail and just threw on the orange zulu for a some quick photos.)


----------



## SubSeaWolfe (Jul 11, 2012)

This old girl is 20 years old, and done 40 countrys, 5000 dives, 5000 hours, 300 chamber hours, couple of wars and is still going strong. 4 battery changes, 4 straps and a complete overhaul last year, has kept excellent time. Retired from commercial diving this year. Still gets wet and worn every day mind


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Just found this one owner beauty after several years of searching. :-!


----------



## citizencarpenter (Jan 17, 2011)

I own a AL0004 titanium version, never ever seen one on the net. Not ebay, nothing, so if anybody has info on this version let me know

Here's a pic:


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## canada_doug (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a C023 Aqualand that I've had since it first came out. This watch has seen a lot of dives and years of wrist time. It's been all over the world and back. It's been through at least 3 rubber straps before I bought the bracelet. I love this watch. I just noticed the analogue movement stopped, but the LCD screen is still working. Has anyone had this happen before? Do you think the movement is dead or is it just the battery dying?


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello.
No worry.
They are 3 batteries in the old Aqualand.
The Digital parts and the analogic movement are both powered by different batteries.
The third battery was a security option if one should failed during a dive.
You need to change all them.

Since the 80's the battery technology seems to be much better. The new battries are much better than twenty years ago...


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

And if changing the batteries doesn't solve the problem, then it may be that some lubricant clot may be preventing the hands from moving (as it happened to two of mine before). If that proves to be the case, then you need to have your watch serviced.

Cheers,
Erdem



Nemo said:


> Hello.
> No worry.
> They are 3 batteries in the old Aqualand.
> The Digital parts and the analogic movement are both powered by different batteries.
> ...


----------



## canada_doug (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks! I feel much better. Has anyone ever changed the batteries for their original aqualand themselves?


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep. No trap. The batteries are easily accessible.  
I use to do it and even never checked the waterproof. 
The seal was in good condition and it was enough for me. 
Lost a screw once. Was obliged to have it ordered in Japan.  


Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all

I am, since last wednesday, the proud owner of a C022 Aqualand (the old model). I came with a zulu strap. I am going to by the black rubber strap however i wanted to know where i can by the metal bracelet. My watch is the "normal" one. It is not the 2 tone (gold and silver). So I wanted a "mono" colour metal bracelet for this Aqualand and I'm not finding it in sites or auctions. Does anyone know whre I can find one?
By the way, do you think that the mono colour one like mine will look good with an orange rubber strap? 
Thank you


----------



## KevlarSix (Nov 27, 2012)

Aqualand Watches feature prominently in the old 1992 film "The Finest Hour"


----------



## KevlarSix (Nov 27, 2012)

Planning to install a Zagg Invisibleshield to my Aqualand. Anyone here who installed one to his/her Aqualand?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## KevlarSix (Nov 27, 2012)

Photos from the movie THE FINEST HOUR 1992 below[/b]


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

Not exactly the old version, but the 1995 version, which I bought in 2004, due for its third battery. The other three are my other Promasters. Don't know if the two on the right count as "real aqualands", haha

Oh, And I have the metal bracelet also, but that one is for the original (1985) version, which has lower lugs. On the 1995 version, the lugs protrude higher than the bracelet, which doesn't look. But at least I have one.... 

Bart


----------



## dLazaros (Dec 7, 2012)

Citizen Aqualand Promaster 1998. Bought this after my original Aqualand broke in the army in 1988.
Worn by my baby daughter...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a C023 (with gold accent) and I love it. For back-up, I've been able to source a crown, 3 pushers, and a mineral crystal. Does anyone know where I can find gaskets and caseback screws?

Thank you!

.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I have two from the first generation.

The one on the left, 1987, is well-used and the case and crystal have the marks to show for it, though not bad at all. All functions still work as if they're from a brand new watch.

The one on the right, 1988, just joined the collection, and it's virtually in brand new condition. Hardly worn and hibernated in the drawer for the past 20 years, except for the occasional battery changes. The previous owner (one-owner) kept it in excellent shape.

I love these uniquely designed, well-appointed Aqualands.























































I'm awaiting a 2nd generation Aqualand, also in gold accent but with the screw-down case back, single battery, and the subtle changes on the dial.

Cheers!


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

powerband said:


> I'm awaiting a 2nd generation Aqualand, also in gold accent but with the screw-down case back, single battery, and the subtle changes on the dial.


I'm diver, and in total I've owned four Citizen Aqualand I. The first two where the vintage model. One was sold long time ago (I blamed myself later for doing so), and I decided to buy another vintage, used. The watch flooded on the first dive, due to bad information from the seller (he assured me that the watch had passed the pressure test), and the movement was completely ruined (although the case is in perfect shape). On the Citizen technical service, they told me that it's very difficult to find spare parts of the vintage watch, and they advised me to buy the new model.

I did so, and bought another used Aqualand I, but the new model (but not in the double color version). But then appeared the opportunity to buy a brand new Bitone Aqualand. I did it, and sold the all steel one. This new Aqualand will go diving with me. I wear it underwater with an extra long NATO, and with rubber, NATO or a bitone bracelet that I just have received. Sorry I can't show any photo now.

Now I have this new model, and a perfect case of the vintage version, but with no movement. But I've decided that I will not repair the vintage one. It would be nonsense to have two Citizen Aqualand I (one with three batteries to change every two years, more or less), if I'm going to wear only one. I use all my watches, and with one Aqualand I it's enough. I don't know yet what will I do with the vintage case, maybe I'll sell it.

Anyway, I show you the other Aqualand that I own: The analog depth meter, with radiactive dial.










It came to me in quite bad shape. I changed the glass, dial and depth hands, and painted the hour hands in black, to improve visibility, adding contrast with the dial.
I wear it with a black/grey NATO, and this one also comes with me underwater (side by side with my dive computers, as backup).


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

Excellent mod. I like the all black hands.


----------



## iwilkomirsky (Mar 20, 2013)

powerband said:


> I have a C023 (with gold accent) and I love it. For back-up, I've been able to source a crown, 3 pushers, and a mineral crystal. Does anyone know where I can find gaskets and caseback screws?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> .


Hi Powerband, did you find the gaskets and the screws? I have the same Promaster aqualand I and I'm having the same problem trying to find the gasket plus one big trouble, I'm from Chile and here is extremely difficult to find ANYTHING related to this aqualand. If you find it, please can you tell me where to buy it? I've been scuba diving for a year with this watch and probably I'll have to replace the batteries very soon due to heavy depth sensor use.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

iwilkomirsky said:


> Hi Powerband, did you find the gaskets and the screws? I have the same Promaster aqualand I and I'm having the same problem trying to find the gasket plus one big trouble, I'm from Chile and here is extremely difficult to find ANYTHING related to this aqualand. If you find it, please can you tell me where to buy it? I've been scuba diving for a year with this watch and probably I'll have to replace the batteries very soon due to heavy depth sensor use.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You'll (and others here) will be happy to hear that there is a group of great guys, wonderful watch repairers, who have stock gaskets and screws for the old Aqualands. They will do full services and pressure test your Aqualands properly, so that you'll enjoy your Classics for decades to come!

Hurley Roberts Service - Watch Repair

^^^ This is a gem for us Aqualand enthusiasts! Bookmark the link.


----------



## DanC (Dec 25, 2010)

powerband said:


> You'll (and others here) will be happy to hear that there is a group of great guys, wonderful watch repairers, who have stock gaskets and screws for the old Aqualands. They will do full services and pressure test your Aqualands properly, so that you'll enjoy your Classics for decades to come!
> 
> Hurley Roberts Service - Watch Repair
> 
> ^^^ This is a gem for us Aqualand enthusiasts! Bookmark the link.


That's good to know. I have one of the digital aqualands, but wouldn't mind having one of the ana/digi models too.


----------



## The Watchmen (Apr 14, 2013)

Feeding some life into the old school thread here. 
Got my classic II still going strong. Bought it in Singapore 1998. Almost retro at that time so got it cheap. Kept it on the rubber strap until it snapped and was replaced with an original citizen metal bracelet.









Kinda fun how it felt huge when I first bought it and now it's dwarfed by my old Suunto and standards today. 








Cheers!


----------



## kostasb (May 23, 2013)

Hello everybody
I am a freediver and spearfisher from Greece this my collection of aqualands
1 titanium ,1 metal base IB ,1 metal base IB in full black customized with duracoat firearm finish by me
1 two tone , and a stainless steel not pictured 
I hope you like it


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow....... a damn SPEARFISHER!

Not a job you run across in WIS circles. Awesome watches.


----------



## kostasb (May 23, 2013)

Well I used to have a usual job like everyone else until the crisis arrived ..now I sell used motorcycle parts and fresh fish  
Good news is that I am waiting for another titanium C029 to arrive the next days that I bought on ebay
pictures coming soon 
Best regards to all


----------



## iplayoutdoors (Jul 24, 2013)

My first post was along these same lines earlier today on the Dive Watch WRUW....

I originally bought this Aqualand Classic somewhere around '96. It was my daily wearer for ±6 years and saw more than a few dives. Then it sat in a drawer for the better part of the last 10 years. A few weeks of lurking on WUS convinced me to get it back in good working order. A new battery (or 3), a new zulu, and after 2 weeks back on the wrist all functions work perfectly and it's running within one second. All that after 6 years of daily wear and 10+ years in a drawer.... Not bad.​








Attached Images


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I don't know if this is vintage but I still use my eco drive that I bought new in Hawaii back in 1998. It runs perfect to this day. Here it is:


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

hi...new user here.....

i got three aqualands..... one duplex titanium, one orange chrono and one analog natulite...as soon as i discover how to post pics i will post them.......


__
https://flic.kr/p/9424163208


----------



## Alypius (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Aqualand! I've been lusting after the BJ2024 for years but really can't find it for sale anymore (and the one or two I do find are asking exorbitant prices). I'll be happy with the JP1010 or 1060; other than the knurled bezel, are there any significant differences between the two? If you own it, what are your thoughts? Buy it again? Thanks!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my classic Aqualand, which I recently resuscitated with a battery change. For some reason, the date does not change at midnight but sometime around 5 pm. Not sure why.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking for a C023 (or similar) movement for my Citizen Promaster Aqualand C023-088069.

I have an older Citizen Promaster Aqualand (S/N 461810) with a C023 movement that is currently not functioning.

The case and rest the watch are in excellent condition and I am looking for a vendor that sells these movements. 

Recommendations greatly appreciated!

I contacted Citizen USA and they wrote they do not make these movements any longer.

Finally, can I use the following movements in lieu of the C023 for my Citizen Promaster - C020, C021, C022, C023, C026, C027, C029 movements?

Thanks!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

A new member of the Aqualand Club and a dive watch icon in mint condition


----------



## flyassguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, excellent content in this thread!! 
I think I'm ready to join the Aqualand club!
Leaping from my first Digital/Analog: Seiko H558 Arnie 
Seems like these babies will hold longer lume than my arnie.. 
Haha Cheers from Canada!


----------



## Mbd26 (Dec 20, 2013)

Alypius said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on my first Aqualand! I've been lusting after the BJ2024 for years but really can't find it for sale anymore (and the one or two I do find are asking exorbitant prices). I'll be happy with the JP1010 or 1060; other than the knurled bezel, are there any significant differences between the two? If you own it, what are your thoughts? Buy it again? Thanks!


I've got a yellow-faced JP1010, bought it in Singapore in 1996, used it on many dives, love it to death. Replaced the rubber strap once, and I've had to get new batteries every 2.5 years or so, but amazing performance for 18 years. I wish they would make the same ana/digi style in a modern eco-drive movement.


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I love this watch. Pulled out my old C022 today, gave it a good clean, battery change, and lubed the gasket. Re-set it, and it's on my wrist today. Have it on a zulu. Such a satisfying watch!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my favourite watch of all time, i own 4, the new ones with the single battery and screw back are a better than the vintage models imo.
A true classic and legendary watch, they still look fantastic on the wrist, i dont think i'll ever as fond of another watch as what i am to these jp-2000's, so many great spearfishing moments with these, i love em so much i wear them to bed lol.
Great thread, cheers


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the Aqualands I picked up two from a local watch friend last month. Needless to say I got a great deal on both. 

The C023 is dated June 95 and I did have to replace the rubber strap. 

The B741 I believe is dated 2003 by the serial number if I'm correct. It came on a Waterborne nylon strap and I replaced it with the Maratac Zulu in the photo.

I have enjoyed wearing both of them.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

425Ranger said:


> I love mine and still in the rotation on beach days and bumming around days... 20 years old and reconditioned once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to Amazon rubber band like the original. Amazon.com: Watch Band Fits Aqualand Black PU Strap Depth Gauge Stainless Buckle 24 millimeter: Watches


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

Still wear it occasionally. After being "lost" for 25 or so years I found it. Plopped in new batteries, attached a new band that looks like the original, and voila, like magic it works. Still looks great.


----------



## Izzy Does It (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't part with mine.


----------



## alanszabojr (Apr 11, 2014)

Heres are a few of my Aqualand diving watches. Didn't have enough room for all of them in this photo but enjoy!


----------



## MyDive (Apr 17, 2014)

Ugh! I just had my Vintage Titanium Duplex, that was my first dive watch and has been my goto for countless dives, lifted out of my gear bag last weekend. Brand new to the forum today and as a lover of all Citizen divers I was very impressed with everyone's pictures and stories. Just going to through it out there, if anyone wants too part with, or knows someone who wants to part with a vintage titanium duplex, I am willing to make a serious offer. I feel like I lost my best friend, wife says I am insane ;-)


----------



## MyDive (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Carl.1, glad to see I'm not the only Cochran/Citizen diver out here. I wouldn't get in the water without either!
Cheers!


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll throw my AY5024-07W into the pile. Almost sold it a little while back to fund another watch; but in the end, I couldn't do it. It's too unique of a watch. Back in April, Citizen Service installed a new battery and pressure-tested it; so it's good to go for a while.


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

DiveCon2007 said:


> I'll throw my AY5024-07W into the pile. Almost sold it a little while back to fund another watch; but in the end, I couldn't do it. It's too unique of a watch. Back in April, Citizen Service installed a new battery and pressure-tested it; so it's good to go for a while.


Nice!!!
I have one chrono natulite, but with a titanium case










sent from my razr hd


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone know of a new/modern/available movement to replace the old/unavailable C02X movement for Citizen Aqualands? 

I posted before looking for C02X movements but found out new ones were not available and have not been successful finding an old one from a used Aqualand. 

Thanks!


----------



## Noami (Aug 3, 2013)

The PVD/gold one looks so good. Been trying to find a seller for months now. I guess every owner holds them tightly.
Nice to see a thread full of these cult watches


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

The black and gold were the titanium version. The depth sensor was also better (more accurate) so-called professional version. 
Cheers
Nemo


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Hey i am currently in discussion to buy this model .... so before i make the trade what do you suggest that i should check for since it is an old model.

Ps. The picture in the link is not the watch for sale it's only for reference

SCUBAWATCH.ORG CITIZEN PROMASTER


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Enviado de meu XT925 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

this thread made me think of these 2 old friends. I suppose I will send off to the factory now.


----------



## mrfrost (Jan 26, 2015)

I found this watch lying in an old cupboard at home, my dad gave to me a couple of years back, he didn't want to pay for yet an expensive batterychange.

I was thinking about selling it, I guess that a batterychange is a good idea then, is it smart to change the wristband to an aftermarket rubber wristband aswell?

Or do I just change the battery and start using it myself?

What do you collectors think?


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

mrfrost said:


> View attachment 2749289
> View attachment 2749297
> 
> 
> ...


I found mine (same watch) a few years ago. I reaplaced 3 batteries myself and I am not at all handy. It was tricky. Be careful not to lose the tiny thin metal caps that sit on top of the batteries. I tried a replacement band with the decompression markings from amazon that looked just like the original but wasn't comfortable (maybe because my wrist has less "padding" than many years ago and then I switched to a Panatime PU bracelet which is very comfortable, black, and easy to quickly put on/off the wrist. The attached pic is with the rubber band. I don't have a pic with the Panatime handy and I'm too lazy to take one now.
Whatever you decide enjoy your vintage aqualand-it's a great piece.


----------



## Truckers Atlas (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad this thread is somewhat revived. Here are my contributions. The "enzo" on an isofrane is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Soepel (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

It has been a while for me on this forum, but I just wanted to share some photos of my citizen aqualand JP2000-08E, with a leather strap. You do not see this model that often with a leather strap but I think it worked out pretty good. 
What do you think?















Soepel


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

mrfrost said:


> I was thinking about selling it,
> Or do I just change the battery and start using it myself?
> What do you collectors think?


I sold mine for about $600-800 on eBay but mine were in better condition.

Do you like the watch? If so, then wear ... if not, then sell!


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## paulvillo (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome combo! Where did you get that orange nato?


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!!!

I got it from that famous site, the bay....
Look for 24mm orange zulu strap.


----------



## paulvillo (Oct 6, 2013)

felipefuda said:


> Thanks!!! I got it from that famous site, the bay.... Look for 24mm orange zulu strap.


Ha, thanks! Dig that PVD matching the bezel, very nice touch.


----------



## felipefuda (Aug 2, 2013)

Talking about bezels......

If you are looking for new bezel inserts (the black part with numbers) you can find them on dagaz watches website, they go for 22.50 us dollars.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

My new to me bracelet!

Tapers 24-20, links are smooth like river stones... not too much bling. End links are not very well done but accomplish the mission.


----------



## Chilliluk (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is mine....I bought it before about 4 months on E-Bay - it is fully working and I love it, even if I am not a diver and my country has no sea at all  ...I had even newer model JP-2004 but I sold it and now I regret - but fortunatelly I know that I can still buy a new one on E-Bay. A would like to have them all in one collection in the future (C020, 023, JP2000, JP2004 etc...) ...Citizen aqualand forever!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

New owner of a new version. The jp2000-08e.

Such a well built watch.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's mine. Been the only watch I've worn underwater since at least 1989 (maybe '87 or '88). I wear it on the rubber strap when diving but like putting the bracelet on from time to time.

I do have a sourcing question....Does anyone know if there is a solid end link option out there anywhere. The stock ones are just stamped steel and don't do a particularly good job. I like the rest of the bracelet, but the end links make me crazy!


----------



## ER05 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just sent my aqualand duplex in foe service. Can't wait to get it back. I've had it since 97. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)

Just ordered my JP2000, should be with me early next week and will post pictures then. Been wanting this diver for years but I got distracted by the Seiko 00 range. It's a stunning five watch, a real classic and will definitely get some sea exposure.


----------



## louloukos (Oct 24, 2016)

I have mine since 95-96ish when my dad gave it to me.
All marks are history  once I dropped it from the 4th floor balcony while cleaning my room! hehe

I just posted another topic as Im thinking of restoring the black dots


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

image sharing


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

galliano said:


> image sharing


The infamous Hyper Aqualand!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2007)

30 years ago the Aqualand was on my wrist... 
Her heir is the new Gulfmaster a ABCD (with Depthmeter) watch.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

The difference in size is amazing.

I remember when the Aqualand looked huge on my wrist! 

Even though, I find too big the Mudmaster.


----------



## mstewart (Dec 13, 2014)

I bought this in Hong Kong 29 years ago.


----------



## louloukos (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone knows what type of battery this takes?

I took it to a shop and they used 399.. but after 3 months it skips seconds (low battery?)...
2 outcomes..
1) they used the wrong battery model
2) the battery was used



louloukos said:


> I have mine since 95-96ish when my dad gave it to me.
> All marks are history  once I dropped it from the 4th floor balcony while cleaning my room! hehe
> 
> I just posted another topic as Im thinking of restoring the black dots
> ...


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Great thread!

Here's my not-so-old Aqualand 20th Anniversary (c. 2009), taken just before giant strides in the Caribbean a few months ago ...

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

what a great thread.. I picked up a 5861-F80057.. for a little money.. sadly it is broken.. I may have to give this hurley roberts place a try as Citizen didn't think they could do anything for me at this point.. such a neat looking watch I hope I can get it running at some point..









If anyone has any tips / ideas to get this one fixed I'm all ears.. the watch isn't entirely dead.. the GMT / depth hands will move with the pushers..but the watch part is non working..


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

SubSeaWolfe said:


> View attachment 761491
> This old girl is 20 years old, and done 40 countrys, 5000 dives, 5000 hours, 300 chamber hours, couple of wars and is still going strong. 4 battery changes, 4 straps and a complete overhaul last year, has kept excellent time. Retired from commercial diving this year. Still gets wet and worn every day mind


Wow...this is a watch that has serious seen some action...talked the talk, and walked the walk. <bows to the watch gods>


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I just love this thread. This is my third time reading the whole thing through.

I now have three of these Aqualands. Like many, I got my first over 20 years ago now. It was a gift from my girlfriend, now wife, who worked at a Littmans Jewelers at the time and got a heavy discount on it. It was my only watch for quite a while until the battery died. And, like many, I dove (and flew) with it all over the world. I was a Navy pilot at the time, and the ability to set multiple time zones, set alarms, and then to both dive and surf with it, made it pretty much the only watch I needed.

At some point when the watch battery died, I took it to an on-base jeweler for a battery change and it just didn't work. I assumed that it was broken and got the black Aqualand Duplex to replace it. I wore that watch until about five years ago, when I dropped it on a hardwood floor. It just didn't work right much longer after that, and, again, an on-base battery replacement/repair didn't work so I assumed it too was broken.

Last November, after reading this thread, I decided it was time to suck up the trip to the post office and ship them to Citizen in Torrence for repair. It turns out that both of them only needed the loving care of Citizen's battery change; I even called them after I got the invoice imploring them to check because they were only charging me for a battery change. I guess Citizen was serious when they said to only have Citizen change the batteries! Total charge for a battery change and pressure test, and shipping, was a cool $40 per watch...a bargain IMO.

Once I got them back, I realized how much I loved them and bought a new JP-2000 from an overseas website. I wear it now...just an amazing watch. There is still one more floating out there on Google shopping if you're quick.

With the two duplex's, I've dove all over the world, surfed all over the world, and flown all over the world. There really are just solid, classic tool watches. My batteries only seem to last two years if I'm getting them into saltwater, though. 

Great thread, guys.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations for the recovery of these two beauties.

I have two Aqualand I (one just for diving, and the other is always dry), one Aqualand II (the analogic) radiactive, and one blue Aquialand III, double display, like yours.

And I love them all.


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, this is mine


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Dove with this B741 for a few years then it stayed in a drawer for 12 years. Just got it out and it was not running. Left it out in the sun for a few hours but nothing. I live near the Citizen repair facility in Torrance, Ca. so I dropped it off so they could get it running again. Got it back recently but did not like the rubber strap like I used to. So I found a Citizen E760 Diver for $30 on Ebay that was dead but the stainless steel bracelet was in great shape. Local jeweler/watch repair shop in town was able to fit this bracelet to my B741. Now its my everyday watch.

My B741 with rubber strap:








The Citizen E760:








My B741 with stainless bracelet:


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Dove with this B741 for a few years then it stayed in a drawer for 12 years. Just got it out, dropped it off at the Citizen repair facility in Torrance, Ca. Got it back recently and found a stainless steel bracelet that my jeweler in town was able to make work.
Now its my everyday watch.

View attachment 13963153


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ I'd love to find that watch. I keep finding the ones with the gold accents, which are cool, but I prefer the all steel version.


----------



## donesko (Mar 16, 2018)

my aqualands depth sensor cover fell off, is there any way to buy it somwhere ?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That exact same watch was on eBay a few weeks ago and I was --> <-- this close to buying it. At the last minute I noticed that it was on the rubber strap you posted; from the pictures, where you can just see the first link, I thought it was on a bracelet. 

It looks so much better on that bracelet. Had it been on that I would have bought it in a second. Nice score!


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

ecworks said:


> Dove with this B741 for a few years then it stayed in a drawer for 12 years. Just got it out, dropped it off at the Citizen repair facility in Torrance, Ca. Got it back recently and found a stainless steel bracelet that my jeweler in town was able to make work.
> Now its my everyday watch.
> 
> View attachment 13963153


I've got a pre-EcoDrive version of that watch, in blue. Great watch--very nice to see someone else with a version, enjoying it!










It came with the steel; I keep thinking I should get the rubber & try that out.


----------



## Jbro3 (Jun 23, 2018)

First Post and wanted to show off this Awesome Piece! 

Minty Fresh CO29!

View attachment 14474857


----------



## Bill_F (Jan 21, 2015)

I still wear mine about everyday. The watch is about 13 years old I think, and the band is like 23 years old, maybe?






View attachment 14523111


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Nice!

I had mine on earlier this morning, but I just did a strap change on a watch and decided to wear it the rest of the day to see how I like it with the new strap.


----------



## Bill_F (Jan 21, 2015)

I put the stock band back on and got a little bored this morning, so I took a pic. My wife says I have a problem...LOL!!!!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I was yapping it up with Simon in the Citizen forum and he sort of convinced me (in a way) to go for the 30th anniversary Aqualand. I went with the Team Kuroshio because the blue is just too cool and I like the story.

I'm finding it just a tad too big for daily wear...I'm wearing it, but it's just a touch bigger than I like. I wish it was more like the JP-2000. But with the eco-drive, it's pretty sweet.

Anyway, friendly bump. I love this thread. Original bracelet, Borealisfrane (the way I prefer to wear it), and the band all together.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

purchased in 1998 ish on a Hawaii trip


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

When I started diving in 2000 this was the cool watch to have. I couldn't afford one then (dive instructor salary) but my girlfriend at the time (now my wife) had one. Almost 19 years later I paid £167 to have it refurbished and put a new strap on it. She still wears it and it's as cool as ever.


----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bill_F said:


> I put the stock band back on and got a little bored this morning, so I took a pic. My wife says I have a problem...LOL!!!!


That is a fantastic knife as well. I have a few "Salts" in my knife drawer myself. Great Shot!


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the SALT knives. I carry a hawkesbill one when I travel.



Bill_F said:


> I put the stock band back on and got a little bored this morning, so I took a pic. My wife says I have a problem...LOL!!!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## UL1969 (Mar 2, 2020)

So nice to see all your posts!! 
Bought mine C022 back in -92 for a equivalent amount of $360, when I was a Swedish army diver. So, almost 30 years and ticking, absolutely love this watch and never went out of rotation. It’s been taking a lot of beating with no problems! Doing my own service on it which have been working out well with the right Know-how. 
Have been trying to get a two-tone Steel bracelet for it but without success, so if anyone have any idea of where to buy one please let me know.
Cheers


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

Found this at a yard sale the other day. (paid $3)

I looks like it has been in a fight with a brick.
I popped in 3 new batteries, cleaned it up a bit, found a old nylon strap, and it runs like a charm 

I noticed that the watch does not have the orange second hand.
What version does that make it?

(Sorry for the bad pictures.)


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Emancipator12 said:


> Found this at a yard sale the other day. (paid $3)
> 
> I looks like it has been in a fight with a brick.
> I popped in 3 new batteries, cleaned it up a bit, found a old nylon strap, and it runs like a charm
> ...


You might try the Citizen forum if you don't get an answer here.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that's a fantastic find!

I just bought a new vintage Aqualand on ebay...pics to follow when it arrives.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is mine, the modern one, isn't vintage


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That's a great one!

I just got my vintage one from ebay. I'm pretty stoked; it's in better condition than I expected. Put it on a Borealisofrane rubber strap and it's keeping happy time on my wrist now!


----------



## Cookie_NL (Aug 11, 2015)

Jbro3 said:


> First Post and wanted to show off this Awesome Piece!
> 
> Minty Fresh CO29!
> 
> View attachment 14474857


Hi,

absolutely love this one, if you ever consider selling this one please let me know!
I would love to add this to my collection if possible.

Do you have any one Citizens?

Greetz,

Rob.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm old but I don't own one of these.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Do these count?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

Does Anyone knows the functional differences between a C022 and a C520 calibers?

1 battery vs six, new calendar...

Anything else?

Thanks


----------



## njirishmikey (5 mo ago)

suddha said:


> That's a great watch - a true classic. I'm always on the lookout for these old ones. I didn't know it came with a bracelet. I've always only seen the rubber ND Limits strap. :-!:-!


 Mine also has the bracelet band. Recently citizen serviced.


----------



## njirishmikey (5 mo ago)

suddha said:


> That's a great watch - a true classic. I'm always on the lookout for these old ones. I didn't know it came with a bracelet. I've always only seen the rubber ND Limits strap.
> 
> :-!:-!


Yup I wear mine often.
I prefer the bracelet types because they last.


----------



## Dono the diver (3 mo ago)

Sorry for restarting an old thread.














might

But thought some be interested in this Promaster Analog Aqualand which the manual states is a AL0XXX cal No 581X which I picked up in late 94 or early 95 from memory in Hong Kong.

As i have small wrists, I picked the smaller version of the aquaplaned and wore it solidly for over 10 years and completed a few hundred dives with it pre computers. I have gone through every page of this thread and can't find any photos of the same model and nor have seen anyone ever have this on their wrists in about 30 years of diving


I approached citizen in the UK a couple of years ago, to fit a new battery and they declined as the watch was too old but am reaching out again. If they can't do it does anyone have any recommendations for someone that could do it the UK? As I am planning to use it on a month long dive trip to Thailand in December


----------



## Dono the diver (3 mo ago)

Dono the diver said:


> Sorry for restarting an old thread.
> View attachment 16936502
> View attachment 16936504
> might
> ...


The serial number dates it as July 93, which ties in with the dates above. 

Would I be able to put a rubber strap on this? or even get a a couple of links for the bracelet?


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Dono the diver said:


> Sorry for restarting an old thread.
> View attachment 16936502
> View attachment 16936504
> might
> ...


Don't know of any Citizen dealers that will service it, so not of much help, but hope you will be able to take it to Thailand to dive with you.

These are fantastic watches! True classics.

PS: Have them replace all gaskets before you do take it diving.


----------

